
China-made UOS gets support from another office suite - phate004
https://cntechpost.com/2019/12/31/china-made-uos-gets-support-from-another-office-suite/
======
cable2600
China is a big market and we should not ignore it. If office suites are not
ported to it, China would write their own office suites to compete with the
other office suites out there.

~~~
yorwba
It's Linux (based on Debian). The office suites mentioned in the article
already had versions for Linux systems, which explains how they could finish
the "adaptation" work so quickly.

